# Yellow Turkish Tumbler



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

hey guys this yellow turkish tumbler flies for along time and tumbles insanely  was weening his babies and that's when i saw he was tired and i had to put the babies on another pair..









And now i see that water comes out of his nose and at first i thought it was canker i gave him a canker tablet Half (Flagyl) for two days now but everytime i tried to open his beak he tries to throw up...any suggestions 

Thank you!!

PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

she isnt considerd yellow


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

what are you the genetic expert? 

PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

no but im a expert in turkish and iraqi pigeons brother look at her head she is from under blues blue x yellow some call them lemoniee i posted a pic of yellows like your typ the come in yellow spread too


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I would stop flying it at once and just let it feed the young. Have you tried softened peanuts, cut into smaller bits for energy. I would also give soaked grain like rice soaked in gatorade. Soaked dog food if its any would do good. Does it get sunshine?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

hasseian_313 said:


> no but im a expert in turkish and iraqi pigeons brother look at her head she is from under blues blue x yellow some call them lemoniee i posted a pic of yellows like your typ the come in yellow spread too


*Hello. I thought the two were red?* Sorry, i know of red, yellow, lemon and Almond that come close to the sick birds colors. Can you put any pics of a red please? Thanks.


----------

